# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Fat loss at injection site? anyone experiencing this?

## mkt

I've been on 2iu HGH for about 6 months now. i think I'm starting to see results (one of which is elevated liver enzymes per my previous post - not great). I noticed yesterday (before getting the panels back that now have me discontinuing the HGH till further notice) that the left side of my belly, just next to my belly button where i give myself shots is... indented somewhat.

I have a normal skinny girl's belly with a small round little fat pad just on the front of the belly but now it's got this dent on the one side. as if the injections themselves were burning the fat there. has anyone else noticed this?

I'll start moving the shots around if/when i go back on.

----------


## mkt

woops, this wasn't mean to be posted within "important threads". sorry

----------


## bigcheez

mkt,

What happened with your fat loss at injection site?

----------

